# Anyone know how to age a horse by their teeth?



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Bump?..


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm no expert, I'd say she was around 2 y/o


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

see I'm not sure if she is one or 2 now because I was looking at teeth charts and thought they looked similar...anyone else?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm by no means an expert, but I would judge her as quite a bit younger than 2. Rafe will be 2 in a couple of months and I can see where his milk teeth are growing out a bit. More so than your filly.

That being said, his are the only young teeth I have ever really seen LOL.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks. Can you get pictures so I can compare?

I am going to email my vet and see if he can tell by pictures.


Rafe...is that like r-ahh-fee?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ray-fff, like how you would say 'safe' with an r.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

ohhh okay! I was going to say..lol. I like rafe better.


----------

